# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  راهنمایی  برای ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری=>بدون اشتباه ثبت نام کنیم

## Ali.N

با سلام :Yahoo (4): 
فایل تقریبا مال چند روز پیشه(22بهمن) ولی خوب آقای پوردستمالچی مشاور گزینه 2 نکات خوبی رو میگن توصیه میکنن حتما این ویدیو رو تماشا کنید(البته بعد خواندن دفترچه)
با تماشا دیگه فکر نکنم سوالی بمونه
http://article.gozine2.ir/view/54641...8C%D9%84%DB%8C

لینک

----------


## امیر ارسلان

دوستان فرم شماره 2 که باید توسط آموزش و پرورش تایید بشه واس چیه؟

----------


## Mr Sky

> دوستان فرم شماره 2 که باید توسط آموزش و پرورش تایید بشه واس چیه؟


از چند نفر پرسیدم
.
.
.گفتن موقع ثبت نام و رفتن به دانشگاه لازم میشه
.
.
.
نیاز نیست حتما آموزش و پرورش تاییدش کنه.....مدرسه هم میتونی 
.
.
.
.

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> از چند نفر پرسیدم
> .
> .
> .گفتن موقع ثبت نام و رفتن به دانشگاه لازم میشه
> .
> .
> .
> نیاز نیست حتما آموزش و پرورش تاییدش کنه.....مدرسه هم میتونی 
> .
> ...


خب پس بعد کنکورهم میشه پرش کرد

----------


## AmiR_KHD

> از چند نفر پرسیدم
> .
> .
> .گفتن موقع ثبت نام و رفتن به دانشگاه لازم میشه
> .
> .
> .
> نیاز نیست حتما آموزش و پرورش تاییدش کنه.....مدرسه هم میتونی 
> .
> ...



*یعنی همینطوری پرش کنیم و نگهش داریم؟؟*

----------


## Ali.N

> *یعنی همینطوری پرش کنیم و نگهش داریم؟؟*


به معاو نمدرسه نشون بدین

----------


## Ali.psy

> *یعنی همینطوری پرش کنیم و نگهش داریم؟؟*


شما قرار نيس پرش کنی زمان ثبت نام دانشگاه میری مدرسه گواهی رو میگیری يه امضا ميزنه مدیر وتمام همین

----------


## Ali.psy

> خب پس بعد کنکورهم میشه پرش کرد


بله بعد نتایج نهایی هستش و خود مدرسه پرکرده وآماده میکنه

----------


## sahar95

منم امروز ثبت نام کردم.... تجربی وهنر

استرسم زیاد شده.................چرامعدل پیش هم اضافه شد.............اخه من چکارکنم .....18 شدم

----------


## Ali.N

up!

----------


## Mr Sky

این پرینتی که از برگه ثبت ناممون گرفتیم به چه درد میخوره؟

----------


## Milad.Bt

> منم امروز ثبت نام کردم.... تجربی وهنر
> 
> استرسم زیاد شده.................چرامعدل پیش هم اضافه شد.............اخه من چکارکنم .....18 شدم


پیش ک نگرانی نداره مثبت هستش :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_سلام این کارت اعتباری مخصوص پیامک روهم باید خرید؟؟_

----------


## Ali.N

> این پرینتی که از برگه ثبت ناممون گرفتیم به چه درد میخوره؟


چیز خاصی تو دفتر چه نگفته 
ولی واسه دفترچه  میخوای (فکر کنم)

----------


## Ali.N

> _سلام این کارت اعتباری مخصوص پیامک روهم باید خرید؟؟_


بهتره بخری اما دلبخواهیه
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sahar95

> پیش ک نگرانی نداره مثبت هستش


خب برا اونی که 20 شده ک تاثیر +داره... وخب اینجوری خیلی ها ازمن بهتر بودن مسلما....در واقع رقابتو سختر کردن..... :Yahoo (101):

----------


## alone75

سلام دوستان 
من ثبت نام انجام دادم 
یه کد اعتیاری خریدم و فقط سراسری رو ثبت نام کردم
میخواستم بدونم ایا کافیه همین کد واسه دانشگاه فرهنگیان؟
یا واسه دانشگاه فرهنگیان باید جداگانه کد بخرم؟
درباره آزاد چی؟ اونو چجوری ثبت نام کنم؟

----------


## reza_m.d.d

دوستان من ثبت نام کردم الان ولی پیامی برام نیومد در حالیکه دوستم میگفت باید پیام بیاد برات
تا کی ممکنه این پیامه بیاد؟؟؟؟
ممنون

----------


## alone75

> دوستان من ثبت نام کردم الان ولی پیامی برام نیومد در حالیکه دوستم میگفت باید پیام بیاد برات
> تا کی ممکنه این پیامه بیاد؟؟؟؟
> ممنون


اگه موقع خرید کد اعتباری 18 داده باشید که سامانه پیامکو فعال نکردین
اگه 500 اضافه تر داده باشین سامانه پیامک براتون فعاله

----------


## Nahal

این شماره سریال 12 رقمی ثبت نام در سریال اعتباری بعدا لازم میشه؟راستش من چند روز پیش ثبت نام کردم و این شماره سریال هم تو یه کاغذ جدا بود که متاسفانه هر چی میگردم پیدا نمیکنم یعنی بعدا اشکالی پیش می یاد؟؟..شماره پرونده و کد رهگیری دارم...

----------


## Pro

> این شماره سریال 12 رقمی ثبت نام در سریال اعتباری بعدا لازم میشه؟راستش من چند روز پیش ثبت نام کردم و این شماره سریال هم تو یه کاغذ جدا بود که متاسفانه هر چی میگردم پیدا نمیکنم یعنی بعدا اشکالی پیش می یاد؟؟..شماره پرونده و کد رهگیری دارم...


خیر چیز مهمی نیست،برای دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه و همچنین مشاهده کارنامه چندین راه دارید که یکی از اون ها استفاده از شماره سریال 12 رقمی و راه های دیگه استفادع از پرونده و کد رهگیری هست،

----------


## amir_95

دوستان یه سوال. شاید خیلی ساده باشه اما درگیر شدم نمیدونم چیکار کنم  :Yahoo (4): 
اگه علاقه مندی به دانشگاه پیام نور رو بزنم. موقع انتخاب رشته حتما باید دانشگاه پیام نور انتخاب کنم یا همه میشه؟ 
و دوم این که چون میخوام زبان هم شرکت کنم به همین صورت
موقع انتخاب رشته میتونم به دلخواه زبان یا رشته های ریاضی رو انتخاب کنم؟

----------


## Lawyer

> این شماره سریال 12 رقمی ثبت نام در سریال اعتباری بعدا لازم میشه؟راستش من چند روز پیش ثبت نام کردم و این شماره سریال هم تو یه کاغذ جدا بود که متاسفانه هر چی میگردم پیدا نمیکنم یعنی بعدا اشکالی پیش می یاد؟؟..شماره پرونده و کد رهگیری دارم...


شماره سریال فقط زمانی که کد رهگیری و شماره پروندرو گم کنین به کارمیاد!
سعی کنید پس اینارو هم گم نکنید

----------


## Lawyer

> دوستان یه سوال. شاید خیلی ساده باشه اما درگیر شدم نمیدونم چیکار کنم 
> اگه علاقه مندی به دانشگاه پیام نور رو بزنم. موقع انتخاب رشته حتما باید دانشگاه پیام نور انتخاب کنم یا همه میشه؟ 
> و دوم این که چون میخوام زبان هم شرکت کنم به همین صورت
> موقع انتخاب رشته میتونم به دلخواه زبان یا رشته های ریاضی رو انتخاب کنم؟


نگران نباشید
ایناهمشون ثبت علاقمندیه!
اگه مایلی بزن پس...
اولویت باانتخابای خودته!تو انتخاب رشته...

----------


## terme1

22 - وضعیت                                                                               بهیار هستم
چپ دست هستم(مخصوص داوطلبان متقاضی صندلی چپ دست در جلسه آزمون)                                     





kodomo bzanam

----------


## Pro

> 22 - وضعیت                                                                               بهیار هستم
> چپ دست هستم(مخصوص داوطلبان متقاضی صندلی چپ دست در جلسه آزمون)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kodomo bzanam


اگه نه بهیاری،نه چپ دست،هیچ کدومو نزن.

----------


## omiid

سلام بچه ها من مدرک پیش دانشگاهیمو سال 92 گرفتم ولی کد سوابق پیش دانشگاهیم و خود نمره هام اصلا بالا نمیاره در صورتی که مال دوران متوسطم خیلی راحت معلوم میشه چیکار کنم ؟

----------


## maryam.23

واسه آزادم باید یه سریال تهیه کنم ؟

----------


## zelzele

*معدل کل دیپلم*** 
منظورش معدل سوم هست یا پیش ؟*

----------


## maryam.23

> *معدل کل دیپلم*** 
> منظورش معدل سوم هست یا پیش ؟*


سه سال !!

----------


## zelzele

> معدل کل منظور معدل هر سه ساله اول و دوم و سوم
> برو مدرسه بهت میده


من پارسال که ثبت نام کردم زده بود 13/90  .. همونو یعنی بزنم ؟

----------


## zelzele

> من نمیدونم 
> شما یه زنگ بزن مدرسه یا برو بهت میده بیا همونو وارد کن بگو "معدل کل  دیپلم " رو میخوام


خودمون نمیتونیم حساب کنیم ؟ 
چون الان باز نیس مدرسه

----------


## terme1

بچه ها من خانه ثبت نام کردم نمیدانم درسته یا نه .یکی که میدانه درسته یه  عکس از پرینت ثبت نامش بزاره ....

سال اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی زدید چی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من زدم 95 اشتباه کردم یا نباید چیزی مینوشتم

----------


## terme1

> بچه ها من خانه ثبت نام کردم نمیدانم درسته یا نه .یکی که میدانه درسته یه  عکس از پرینت ثبت نامش بزاره ....
> 
> سال اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی زدید چی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من زدم 95 اشتباه کردم یا نباید چیزی مینوشتم


کسی نمیدونه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## T!G3R

سلام
اینهمه تاپیک در مورد اشتباهات ثبت نامی وجود داره
چرا؟؟
چرا دقت نمیکنید؟؟؟ اونم یه همچین کار مهمی
من بهتون قول میدم اگه همه این هایی که موقع ثبت نام به مشکل برخوردن اگه دفترچه راهنما رو خوب و با دقت میخوندند هیچ تفاقی نمی افتاد
موفق باشید  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Pro

> کسی نمیدونه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


دلبندم هر کی که پرینت ثبت نامش عکس بذاره که اطلاعاتش میوفته دسته شما و تمام انجمن :Y (452): 
اگه شما الان داری پیش دانشگاهی میخونی سال اخذت 95 هست.
اگه فارغ التحصیلی و پارسال هم کنکور دادی سال اخذت 94 هست.

----------


## Saranezam86

من کد ملی رو درست وارد کردم ولی همش پیغام میداد
چندبار هم چک کردم! فکر کنم سیستم ثبت نام کمی مشکل داره

----------


## idealist

*بچه ها من سال 92 یک ترم رفتم پیام نور و همون ترم اول انصراف دادم سال 92
الان باید بزنم دانشجو انصرافی؟*

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

سلام رفقا
من ثبت نام کردم ولی تو اون نسخه پرینت چیزی جلوی "وضعیت تحصیل" ننوشته. درسته؟ @8mit8

----------


## sepanta1990

> سه سال !!


مطمینید؟ من مال سوم رو زدم یعنی کنکور قبلیمم همینکارو کردم

فک کنم اشتباه زده بودم!

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام رفقا
> من ثبت نام کردم ولی تو اون نسخه پرینت چیزی جلوی "وضعیت تحصیل" ننوشته. درسته؟ @8mit8


سلام داداش 

چون گزینه *هیچکدام* رو انتخاب کردی ، جلوش هیچی ننوشته  :Yahoo (1): 



به هر حال اگر هیچکدام از موارد بالا شامل وضعیت شما نمیشه همون گزینه هیچکدامی که زدی درسته در غیر اینصورت خیر و باید این ردیف رو ویرایش کنی  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------


## Dj.ALI

> 


سلام....اون کد سوابق تحصیلی که پارسال میزدیم برای دیپلمه های 84 به بعد بود ککد سوابق تحصیلی سوم بود؟؟الان دوباره باید بریم کد سوابق سوم و چهارمو جدا بگیریم؟

----------


## Fatemeh4247

> سلام....اون کد سوابق تحصیلی که پارسال میزدیم برای دیپلمه های 84 به بعد بود ککد سوابق تحصیلی سوم بود؟؟الان دوباره باید بریم کد سوابق سوم و چهارمو جدا بگیریم؟


سلام
اره باید دوباره بگیری احتمال داره عوض شده باشه من چک کردم برا خودم عوض نشده بود ولی برا اطمینان برواز سایت دیپ کد بگیر .

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام....اون کد سوابق تحصیلی که پارسال میزدیم برای دیپلمه های 84 به بعد بود ککد سوابق تحصیلی سوم بود؟؟الان دوباره باید بریم کد سوابق سوم و چهارمو جدا بگیریم؟


سلام علی جان

باید از سامانه دیپ کد یه کد سوابق دیپلم بگیری + یه کد سوابق پیش دانشگاهی تا باهاش بتونی کنکور ثبت نام کنی  :Yahoo (1): 

آره داداش  :Yahoo (1): 

میذاشتی بعد کنکور سوابقت رو تأیید میکردی و بعدشم ثبت نام میکردی دادا خخخ  :Yahoo (4): 

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------


## Dj.ALI

> سلام علی جان
> 
> باید از سامانه دیپ کد یه کد سوابق دیپلم بگیری + یه کد سوابق پیش دانشگاهی تا باهاش بتونی کنکور ثبت نام کنی 
> 
> آره داداش 
> 
> میذاشتی بعد کنکور سوابقت رو تأیید میکردی و بعدشم ثبت نام میکردی دادا خخخ 
> 
> موفق باشی 
> یاعلی(ع)


 اره دادا...تازه الان نگاه کردم دیدم عکسم هیچی ندارم...اون جایی هم که رفتم عکس گرفتم قبلا که بخواد برام ظاهر کنه فعلا تا شنبه بستس :Yahoo (4): حالا ببینیم شنبه باز میکنه یا نه :Yahoo (111): خودمم اسکن از عکسام ندارم...خلاصه که معلوم نی شاید به امسال نرسید ثبت ناممون حالا دیگه پناه بر خدا :Yahoo (76): 
میگم کد منطقه که زده رو کجا نوشته؟بعد این متوسطه یعنی سال سوم؟ :Yahoo (110): یعنی یه بار باید متوسطه بزنم یه بار پیش؟

----------


## saj8jad

> اره دادا...تازه الان نگاه کردم دیدم عکسم هیچی ندارم...اون جایی هم که رفتم عکس گرفتم قبلا که بخواد برام ظاهر کنه فعلا تا شنبه بستسحالا ببینیم شنبه باز میکنه یا نهخودمم اسکن از عکسام ندارم...خلاصه که معلوم نی شاید به امسال نرسید ثبت ناممون حالا دیگه پناه بر خدا
> میگم کد منطقه که زده رو کجا نوشته؟بعد این متوسطه یعنی سال سوم؟یعنی یه بار باید متوسطه بزنم یه بار پیش؟


خب پس کلاً خسته نباشی داداش  :Yahoo (4):  ، ان شاء الله درست میشه حالا  :Yahoo (1): 

همون سایت دیپ کد وقتی اطلاعاتت رو نشون داد قسمت سمت راست بالا نوشته منطقه ، جلوش کد منطقتون رو نوشته  :Yahoo (1): 

مثلاً برای من نوشته : *1607  مشهد ـ ناحیه 7*

تو برای ثبت نام باید 1607 رو وارد کنی  :Yahoo (1): 

آره دوره متوسطه (اول ، دوم ، سوم) یعنی سال سوم  :Yahoo (4):  عجب سوالایی میپرسی  :Yahoo (4): 

آره باید یه بار برای سوابق دیپلم اطلاعاتت رو وارد کنی و کد سوابق دیپلم بگیری و یه بار هم برای سوابق پیش دانشگاهی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## lily7

برای منطقه شهرداری محل سکونت وارد کردن یه عدد کافی بود ؟
مثلا 5 ؟

----------


## Dj.ALI

> خب پس کلاً خسته نباشی داداش  ، ان شاء الله درست میشه حالا 
> 
> همون سایت دیپ کد وقتی اطلاعاتت رو نشون داد قسمت سمت راست بالا نوشته منطقه ، جلوش کد منطقتون رو نوشته 
> 
> مثلاً برای من نوشته : *1607  مشهد ـ ناحیه 7*
> 
> تو برای ثبت نام باید 1607 رو وارد کنی 
> 
> آره دوره متوسطه (اول ، دوم ، سوم) یعنی سال سوم  عجب سوالایی میپرسی 
> ...


اوکی...کد منطقه رو یافتم..یه سوال...کد سوابق برای سال سوم من پارسال 14 رقمی بود الان که زدم نوشته شما قبلا تایید کرده اید ولی حالا 15 رقمی شده کده :Yahoo (35): یه عدد 5 به اخرش اضافه شده :Yahoo (77):

----------


## saj8jad

> اوکی...کد منطقه رو یافتم..یه سوال...کد سوابق برای سال سوم من پارسال 14 رقمی بود الان که زدم نوشته شما قبلا تایید کرده اید ولی حالا 15 رقمی شده کدهیه عدد 5 به اخرش اضافه شده


خدا رو شکر  :Yahoo (1): 

آره یه عدد 5 بهش اضافه شده داداش واسه من هم همینطوریه  :Yahoo (1):  ، مشکلی نیستش  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dj.ALI

> خدا رو شکر 
> 
> آره یه عدد 5 بهش اضافه شده داداش واسه من هم همینطوریه  ، مشکلی نیستش


من کارنامه ی پیش دانشگاهیم گم کردم اصلا یادم نیست نمرات پیشمو چندگرفتم :Yahoo (4): حالا نمیدونم یه 4 تا نمره زده نوشته با کارنامتون چک کنید اگر درسته تایید بزنید...من اصلا نمیدونم این نمرات درسته یا درست نی :Yahoo (111):

----------


## saj8jad

> من کارنامه ی پیش دانشگاهیم گم کردم اصلا یادم نیست نمرات پیشمو چندگرفتمحالا نمیدونم یه 4 تا نمره زده نوشته با کارنامتون چک کنید اگر درسته تایید بزنید...من اصلا نمیدونم این نمرات درسته یا درست نی


میگم علی خوبه تو خودت رو گم نکردی داداش خخخ  :Yahoo (4): 

ولش کن تایید بزن بره دادا خخخ  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dj.ALI

> میگم علی خوبه تو خودت رو گم نکردی داداش خخخ 
> 
> ولش کن تایید بزن بره دادا خخخ


نمیشه که..باید برم شنبه از مدرسه بگیرم اون موقع تازه تایید کنم :Yahoo (100): ..میگم یهو شنبه مسخره بازی نداشته باشیم بریم ثبت نام کنیم بزنه کد سوابقت هنو اموزش و پرورش تایید نکرده :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fatemeh4247

> من کارنامه ی پیش دانشگاهیم گم کردم اصلا یادم نیست نمرات پیشمو چندگرفتمحالا نمیدونم یه 4 تا نمره زده نوشته با کارنامتون چک کنید اگر درسته تایید بزنید...من اصلا نمیدونم این نمرات درسته یا درست نی


منم کارناممو ندید تایید زدم  :Yahoo (4): فک نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد .عجله نکن هنو وقت داری :Yahoo (4): .
برا ثبت نام معدل پیشتو هم میخوای .

----------


## T!G3R

> منم کارناممو ندید تایید زدم فک نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد .عجله نکن هنو وقت داری.
> برا ثبت نام معدل پیشتو هم میخوای .


هیچ وقت دیگه این کار رو نکن 
اونم برای یه همچین کار مهمی ! 
الان بهت یه برگه بدن بگن اینو امضا کن امضا میکنی؟؟؟!!!
شاید تو اون برگه نوشته باشه گردن منو بزنید اونوقت شما بدون خوندن اونو امضا میکنید و تایید میکنید 
_________________________________
کسانی هم مثه شما اینکار رو کردن و به مشکل بر خوردن
نمیدونم این اشتباهی که دوستان انجام دادن ویرایش شدنی هست یا نه ؟!!!
اما به هر حال به نفعتون هستش که این کار رو نکنید
موفق باشید   :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Dj.ALI

> منم کارناممو ندید تایید زدم فک نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد .عجله نکن هنو وقت داری.
> برا ثبت نام معدل پیشتو هم میخوای .


من اصلا به این سنجشیا اعتماد ندارم.....هر طور شده باید بگردم کل کارتون مارتونا و ...رو بریزم همدیگه ببینم یه دوهنه عکس با کارنامه ی پیشمو میبینم یا نه.... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fatemeh4247

> هیچ وقت دیگه این کار رو نکن 
> اونم برای یه همچین کار مهمی ! 
> الان بهت یه برگه بدن بگن اینو امضا کن امضا میکنی؟؟؟!!!
> شاید تو اون برگه نوشته باشه گردن منو بزنید اونوقت شما بدون خوندن اونو امضا میکنید و تایید میکنید 
> _________________________________
> کسانی هم مثه شما اینکار رو کردن و به مشکل بر خوردن
> نمیدونم این اشتباهی که دوستان انجام دادن ویرایش شدنی هست یا نه ؟!!!
> اما به هر حال به نفعتون هستش که این کار رو نکنید
> موفق باشید


من هر برگه ای رو بدون خوندن امضا نمیکنم اگ بدون چک تایید زدم:
 اول برا این بود ک معدل پیش تاثیر + برامن تاثیری نداش .
دوم این ک حدودا درست بود کارنامه نداشتم مقایسه کنم .
نه ویرایش نداره .
همچنین شماهم موفق باشید :Yahoo (109):

----------


## افسونگر

بچه ها من چیکار کنم 10بهمن تایید معدل پیش دانشگاهی رو نزدم :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101): میخوام ثبت نام کنم اینو مبزنه
با مشخصات وارد شده داوطلبی یافت نشد که میتواند به یکی از دلایل زیر باشد :
 1- کد سوابق تحصیلی یا کد دانش آموزی دیپلم را به درستی وارد نکرده اید که در این صورت لازم است پس از بازبینی مجددا تلاش کنید
2- اطلاعات سوابق تحصیلی شما از سوی آموزش و پرورش برای سازمان سنجش ارسال نشده است

----------


## افسونگر

بچه ها کمک  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## T!G3R

> بچه ها من چیکار کنم 10بهمن تایید معدل پیش دانشگاهی رو نزدممیخوام ثبت نام کنم اینو مبزنه
> با مشخصات وارد شده داوطلبی یافت نشد که میتواند به یکی از دلایل زیر باشد :
>  1- کد سوابق تحصیلی یا کد دانش آموزی دیپلم را به درستی وارد نکرده اید که در این صورت لازم است پس از بازبینی مجددا تلاش کنید
> 2- اطلاعات سوابق تحصیلی شما از سوی آموزش و پرورش برای سازمان سنجش ارسال نشده است


خب وقتی تایید نکرده باشید پس کد سوابق تحصیلی هم ندارید و نمیتونید ثبت نام کنید
مگه الان سایت بسته ست؟؟؟ چون من بعد از تایید سوابق خودم نرفتم ببینم دیگه

----------


## T!G3R

ولی باز الان کد منطقتو و کد دانش اموزیتو و با تاریخ تولدت رو وارد کن شاید اورد
چون یکی از رفیقام 12 بهمن رفت تایید کرد و الان ثبت نامه تو کنکور
وزارت آموزش و پرورش - ورود داوطلب

----------


## افسونگر

تاییدپیش رو زدم رو سایت ولی میگه2- اطلاعات سوابق تحصیلی شما از سوی آموزش و پرورش برای سازمان سنجش ارسال نشده است

----------


## T!G3R

> تاییدپیش رو زدم رو سایت ولی میگه2- اطلاعات سوابق تحصیلی شما از سوی آموزش و پرورش برای سازمان سنجش ارسال نشده است


پس باید صبر کنید 
چون یه بازه ی زمانی طول میکشه تا اطلاعات فرستاده بشه
تند تند باید چک کنید که اگه فرستاده شد ثبت نام کنید
چون تا شنبه بیشتر فرصت ندارید
موفق باشید  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Dj.ALI

> تاییدپیش رو زدم رو سایت ولی میگه2- اطلاعات سوابق تحصیلی شما از سوی آموزش و پرورش برای سازمان سنجش ارسال نشده است


یعنی الان شما تازه رفتید کد سوابق پیش دانشگاهی رو از سایت دیپکود گرفتید ولی وقتی میخواید ثبت نام کنید اینو میزنه!!!منم تازه همین الان کد سوابق پیش رو تایید کردم ولی هنوز ثبت نام نکردم! :Yahoo (77): یعنی ممکنه برای منم هنگام ثبت نام این ارور رو بده... :Yahoo (77):

----------


## niloo00

سلام دوستان ، من یه سوالی دارم ک جدیدا خیلی برام مشکلساز شده....شما میتونید راهنماییم کنید؟
*من  دانشجوی دوره روزانه هستم و بعد از نیمسال دوم امسال یعنی تا  تابستون  فارق التحصیل میشم…..با این شرایط توی کنکور امسال شرکت کردم و توی  قسمت  وضعیت تحصیلی “هیچکدام” رو زدم ….یعنی نه “مدرک کارشناسی” و نه  “دانشجوی  دوره روزانه” رو نزدم….میخوام بدونم با این شرایط میتونم در کنکور  شرکت  کنم؟….برام مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟ چون تا موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه جدید فارق   التحصیل میشم....؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Fatemeh4247

> سلام دوستان ، من یه سوالی دارم ک جدیدا خیلی برام مشکلساز شده....شما میتونید راهنماییم کنید؟
> *من  دانشجوی دوره روزانه هستم و بعد از نیمسال دوم امسال یعنی تا  تابستون  فارق التحصیل میشم…..با این شرایط توی کنکور امسال شرکت کردم و توی  قسمت  وضعیت تحصیلی “هیچکدام” رو زدم ….یعنی نه “مدرک کارشناسی” و نه  “دانشجوی  دوره روزانه” رو نزدم….میخوام بدونم با این شرایط میتونم در کنکور  شرکت  کنم؟….برام مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟ چون تا موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه جدید فارق   التحصیل میشم....؟؟؟؟؟؟*


سلام دوستم 
خوب باید دانشجو دوره روزنه رو انتخاب میکردی هنوزم دیر نشده میتونی ویرایش کنی.

----------

